# Wings tonight



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 1, 2007)

Well my wife took my son to orientation at his college. She doesn't care much for wings but being it was just me and my daughter, we had wing night!

On the grill



First saucing



Dinner time


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 1, 2007)

Lookin' good Nick!
And....uh......is that grilled SPAM ?? 
Or taters??? Frozen kind???


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 1, 2007)

*Good lookin meal. Are those peppers hot? Have you ever put shimp in peppers and wrapped with bacon?*


----------



## CharFace (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks fantastic!

I'm considering adding some wings to the Iatlian Sausages that I have for the 4th  

What type of rub/sauce was on the wings?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 1, 2007)

taters were Mcains. Rub was just McCormacks wing rub. The peppers were jalapenos


----------



## wittdog (Jul 2, 2007)

Looks good Nick


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 2, 2007)

Good looking meal Nick.  Love me some wings.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 2, 2007)

Lovely spread Nick


----------



## john a (Jul 3, 2007)

Good looking wings Nick, sure you had enough?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 3, 2007)

John A. said:
			
		

> Good looking wings Nick, sure you had enough?



Perfect amount! Fed two of us dinner and I had 2 lunches with the rest!


----------



## cleglue (Jul 3, 2007)

Looking really good.


----------

